# We have Jackson Chameleons



## lorriekay56 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Everyone. We have Jackson Chameleons. They are an interesting

Chameleons to keep. we have a pregnant female, so hopefully soon we will have some for sale.


----------



## Ian (Jul 14, 2006)

Excellent! I have a couple of Jacksonni Merumontana, they are fantastic. Looking for a male though...the only male we got died pretty much a day after we got him..stress related I imagine. The think that attracted me to them, as with the Hoehnelli, was the fact they are live bearers.

Where did you get yours from?


----------



## lorriekay56 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Ian

We purchased our Jackson's from Florida USA. I don't remember the breeder but I can look it up if you want more info.

Lorrie


----------

